# الجلفنة بالغمر علي الساخن(بوربوينت)



## م نادر خليل (18 فبراير 2008)

يشرح خطوات عملية الجلفنة بأختصار
نرجوا تحويل الامتداد الي rar كتابها فقط بدل من zip


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررا على الموضوع


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووور و نرجو المزيد


----------



## رضا العطار (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع وياريت ما تحرمنا من مواضيعك وكل سنة وأنت بخير 
أخوك م/ رضا العطار السويس


----------



## ayman7 (2 يناير 2010)

نرجو منكم كيفية التاكد من جودة الفلكس وما هي اجهزة القياس للتاكد من ذلك وما هي نسبة الفلكس الى الماء


----------



## matrix911 (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## sa_sy26 (8 مارس 2010)

مشكور 
وبرجاء شرح طريقة الجلفنة ومشاكل الجلفنة بنسبة للسلك الصلب المسحوب


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ودبيلا (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير علي المعلومة


----------



## lamigra (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr salm (27 مايو 2010)

*أريد عمل مصنع جلفنه*

السلام عليكم

أعمل في صناعة الهناقر والمظلات وأحتاج الجلفنه في 90% من عملي والأن أحتاج لعمل الجلفنه في مصنعي لتوفير الوقت. هل أجد لديكم مساعده بما أحتاج أليه (مساحة الأرض، عدد العماله، تكلفة الحوض 6 متر طول وعمق 1.5 متر، المواد لأوليه)؟ شكرا لكم


----------



## مدحت الملاح (15 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع وجزاك الله الف خير علي المعلومة


----------



## ziadzh (30 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم . وفقك الله


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 مارس 2017)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل


----------

